
MakerDAO’s Recent Trouble May Highlight Flaws in the Ecosystem - broomnap
https://forklog.media/makerdaos-recent-trouble-may-highlight-flaws-in-the-ecosystem/
======
verdverm
The whole blockchain ecosystem has inherent flaws that the sweep under the
rug.

